
Jordan Peterson debate on the gender pay gap, campus protests and postmodernism - boltzmannbrain
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMcjxSThD54
======
boltzmannbrain
Comments section is on point...

\- The most outrageously patient human being alive.

\- "1+1 = 2". So you're saying 3 is not a number?

\- This is the most impressive display of dealing with a hostile interviewer I
have seen in my life

\- Jordan Peterson: Hi

Cathy Newman: So you are saying "Heil Hitler"?

